# 1999 Eros questions



## xdisc (Jun 2, 2004)

Up for auction on ebay is what I believe to be a 99 eros.
Can you tell me if this frame was produced in Italy?
Also is there a geometry chart available?
Worth $ 400.00 can't tell exact condition from photos.

thanks


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Eros*



xdisc said:


> Up for auction on ebay is what I believe to be a 99 eros.
> Can you tell me if this frame was produced in Italy?
> Also is there a geometry chart available?
> Worth $ 400.00 can't tell exact condition from photos.
> ...


My kid had one of these when he was young. His was from 1996. As I recall it had 8 speed Mirage/Veloce. Not sure about whether it was made in Italy or not, definitely an intro level bike so it may have not been Italy but the build quality was good where ever it was made. My son's bike was a 650c because it was a smaller frame. Seemed to have pretty standard geometry. Unless there was a big jump in quality.component level between 1996 and 1999 that bike is overpriced. I bought his bike NOS for
$500 and sold it for $350.

Below is the sale flyer when I sold the bike in 2003:

>>>>
For Sale
1996 Bianchi Eros
24 Speed Touring Road Bike
Size- 49cm center to top
Color- Burgundy
Frame- Dedacciai lugged CroMo steel, dual water bottle
mounts, rack eyelets, pump peg
Fork- Bianchi steel
Headset- Miche threaded
Handlebars- Podium
Bar Tape- Black Cork
Stem- 3ttt 90mm
Cranks- Campagnolo Mirage 32/42/52
Wheels- Fir Net 97 aero (30mm deep) 650c, 32h,
Campagnolo Mirage hubs
Tires- Vittoria Competition Kevlar, 650x20
Front Derailleur- Campagnolo Veloce
Rear Derailleur- Campagnolo Mirage
Shift Levers- Campagnolo Mirage ErgoPower
Brakes- Campagnolo Mirage
Cassette- 2 loose cog cassettes to suit your riding
style and terrain
Tour Cassette- Campagnolo Veloce 12 13 15 17 19 21 23
25
Road Cassette- Campagnolo Veloce 13 14 15 16 17 19 21
23 (meets Junior gear limits)
Pedals- none
Saddle- Selle Italia Tieffe
Seatpost- Bianchi Alloy
This bike was ridden two seasons by 13/14 year old boy
on club touring rides. 
Total mileage approximately 1,500 miles. Picture
available.
Asking Price $400, delivered.


----------



## katoom (Sep 3, 2008)

*1999 Eros*

I own a 1999 Eros,I bought it new,and would never get rid of it.I also own a 2005 Pinella
and a 2003 Fuji Team,and the last bike I'd get rid of is the Eros.It is everything I love about Bianchis.
I have upgraded the group to Centaur/ Veloce,with Proton wheels,and a Profile BSC fork.
I do not know what a 99 Eros is worth.But, I can tell you that if your happy with the price you'll love the bike,its great.


----------

